# "Safe" posting of kid's pictures online? What is "safe"? xposted in TAO



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd like to hear what information you have about this subject, and how you made your choices for your family.

So far, here's what I understand as factual info:


there's a low likelihood of a predator seeing an image of your child and targeting them in real life but take precautions anyway and don't post images with identifiers
social websites like fb may have privacy controls to set so that the site itself doesn't have permission to use your images, and to control which of your contacts on that site have access to your images
web-based predators DO collect "innocent" images of children
advertisers sometimes use photos they find online without permission. To make it harder for them to do that, use watermarks and post only low-res images
sometimes families make a password protected, non-googleable blog and send out the login info to friends and family by email. BUT many folks in our email contact lists have inadvertently downloaded viruses, and have had their email accounts hacked, so the info is then even more easily available to other users

I'd love to know if there are any other considerations I'm missing, if anything I've listed is just dead wrong, and how you made these choices yourself.

Thanks!


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not too worried about this stuff, but I did turn off the geo-tracking feature on my phone so when I take pictures there isn't an address embedded in it. I post pictures of my kid on FB regularly. I find it's a great way to share with friends and relatives.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't post my kids pictures online. A friend of mine is a graphic artist and she knows just how easy it is to combine two innocent kid pictures into something that looks quite obscene.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm simply not too worried about this stuff. I did turn off geo-tracking on my phone, and I have my FB account set to private, and I know and use all the privacy settings, as well as select who can see all my albums. Most are only for a "subset" of good friends and family. My attitude has been that there are many totally unprotected pics floating around the web, I'm not going to not share pics of my kids for fear of what someone might do. I share, but with a mind to caution and good sense.


----------



## intrepidmother (Feb 21, 2009)

I started putting pics on FB of my kids, but I've stopped. I don't trust social networking sites and I don't trust the Internet. Once pics are on the Internet, they are there for good.... always in cyberspace. I don't feel like I have the right to put my kids pics on the internet w/o their permission or knowledge.

In about 10 years, there's going to be a whole generation of kids with their entire lives splashed on the Internet. I think it's a mistake to believe your information is private. The Internet is always changing and it changes quickly. Who's to say things will stay the same and your information will stay private?


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

The nature of the internet is such that once you post a picture online, it is forever posted in cyberspace. Case in point, when one googles my name, my Friendster photos from 5 years ago still come up in image search, although I have deleted my account years ago. Even if your Facebook settings are set to super private, that doesn't stop your photos from showing up in google.

I don't post any pictures of my DS anywhere online on any shared or social sites. Not even for safety reasons, more out of respect for him and his individuality. When he is 16 and gets a profile himself, he will decide whether he enjoys having his image all over the web.

Oh, and I'm a web/media designer, so my career centers around technology and the internet. I just keep my son out of it.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm not worried about this and I want my family who live far away to keep up with and see photos of my kids, so I regularly post photos of them on Facebook.


----------



## cald1905 (Oct 19, 2010)

A friend just sent me this video https://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=en&shva=1#inbox/132874d5c0a1d161 which shows how the GPS feature, when turned on for pictures, can reveal the location of where the picture was taken. There's an easy way to turn the feature off for the camera but continue to use it for maps, etc. on the smart phone.

I set my FB setting to only show photos to my friends and actually access to my FB is quite limited as I set it to be.

FYI,

Sandy

doula-la.com


----------



## magnoliasmama (Sep 8, 2008)

I just wanted to point out that pictures aren't necessarily drifting in cyberspace forever. It really depends on the owner of the server and whether an image has been copied. Social networking sites have complicated "Terms of Service" and they are not without controversy. Basically, by using their site you are agreeing to their terms and your information is stored on their server. So, yes, your information can be stored for a while and you don't have control over it.

But, you can set up your own picture site on a server that you control by buying hosting or physically dedicating a server (can be any computer) in your own home. There is lots of open source software out there available to help any non-technical person maintain a blog or website, password protect what you need to, and disable the "right-click" copy feature on your images.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, technologically those precautions can be taken. But with that said, even if you disable the right click feature, one can still take a screenshot. Once they're there, they're there. And, the "terms of service" in regards to privacy and sharing keep changing almost weekly. Just look at Facebook, which is what most people use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnoliasmama*
> 
> I just wanted to point out that pictures aren't necessarily drifting in cyberspace forever. It really depends on the owner of the server and whether an image has been copied. Social networking sites have complicated "Terms of Service" and they are not without controversy. Basically, by using their site you are agreeing to their terms and your information is stored on their server. So, yes, your information can be stored for a while and you don't have control over it.
> 
> But, you can set up your own picture site on a server that you control by buying hosting or physically dedicating a server (can be any computer) in your own home. There is lots of open source software out there available to help any non-technical person maintain a blog or website, password protect what you need to, and disable the "right-click" copy feature on your images.


----------



## magnoliasmama (Sep 8, 2008)

Screenshots or caches can't be taken of content that is password protected and not open to the public. My point was that the internet does not necessarily store information forever. The information is controlled by the owner of the server. If you post to social networking sites, you are storing your information in their databases. If you post pictures to your own server, with password protected software installed you can easily control what is posted, deleted, who has access, and what they can do. I'm assuming you wouldn't give access to anyone who takes screenshots for nefarious purposes.

Our family doesn't have a problem with online pictures, but I just wanted to dispel the notion that things are out there "forever" because it simply is not true. There have been plenty of times that I have searched for a blog or image seen previously only to find the server returns no information and no caches have been made. Sometimes information is gone forever, never to be found again.

Not that credibility is any sort of reasonable argument, but I am a programmer specializing in web development and my husband builds UI's for a facebook gaming company.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

But you (and I) have the advantage of technological skills. A lot of people who use the internet to share pictures of their kids don't have that knowledge. Or their own server. A lot of people also use shared computers, for example, at work. I know when I send photographs through e-mail, a lot of my friends and family open them at work. And a lot of them have had their e-mail hacked or fell for password-fishing sites. If you're giving anyone access to your server, unless you control where and how they view your images and where they store them on their computers, it still is dubious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnoliasmama*
> 
> Screenshots or caches can't be taken of content that is password protected and not open to the public. My point was that the internet does not necessarily store information forever. The information is controlled by the owner of the server. If you post to social networking sites, you are storing your information in their databases. If you post pictures to your own server, with password protected software installed you can easily control what is posted, deleted, who has access, and what they can do. I'm assuming you wouldn't give access to anyone who takes screenshots for nefarious purposes.
> 
> ...


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm really loving the conversation - thanks everyone. I started the thread because in our house I'm the one with privacy concerns and no technological skills, and my husband is the tech-savvy not-concerned-with-privacy person. He wants to share our images in general, I only want to share them with folks who have passed my personal test of qualifications.

All of this has helped me clarify that some of my concerns are based in the real world (kid may someday not want his images around) and some are just my instincts (his spirit is in his picture!)

Some spin-off threads/ ideas that I'm interested in:

how do parents with different points of view come to consensus, when and why to implement the Precautionary Principle, or not (see monarchgrrl's reply in TAO)

what do you tech-savvy folks do if you ARE interested in privacy

why are some tech-savvy folks NOT interested in privacy, what's your informed thinking

at what point do kids have right of refusal for parents sharing images

Thanks again!


----------



## magnoliasmama (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:


> But you (and I) have the advantage of technological skills. A lot of people who use the internet to share pictures of their kids don't have that knowledge. Or their own server.


Anyone can buy hosting on a shared server (like at GoDaddy... very secure) and set up their own family picture site and use open source software like WordPress/BuddyPress to create a small social network exclusively for ones own group. These programs are designed for non-technical users and have huge support communities. If you can't figure something out, you can ask around on the WP boards.

Quote:


> A lot of people also use shared computers, for example, at work. I know when I send photographs through e-mail, a lot of my friends and family open them at work. And a lot of them have had their e-mail hacked or fell for password-fishing sites.


I'm not sure why you would be sending pictures through email if you are worried about security... anyways I thought we were talking about posting pics online not sending them through email. They are a bit different in nature. If you send pictures through email, you are basically sending a copy and you loose control at that point.

Quote:


> If you're giving anyone access to your server, unless you control where and how they view your images and where they store them on their computers, it still is dubious.


 You never give anyone full access to your server (common sense for server administration), that's what the password protection software/script is for. It's not like you are going to give out FTP access to your users (the people you want to be able to look at your photos). Even on a public computer, once the browser is closed login cookie information is destroyed. If only a login user can see your pics and no one is allowed to download them, I'm not sure why there would be a problem.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I recommend NOT using the high res upload option on Facebook. Use the older version that will compress your images some. If you use the high res service, Facebook can use your images for advertising and assumes the rights. I also do not use any cards for my dslr that have geotracking available. Nobody needs to know exactly where I took that image, especially since I do sell stock images.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not entering a techy battle here (I am myself a web designer and programmer, so I am well aware of options), but in my opinion, a server like GoDaddy is no more "private" or "secure" than any other remote server. Same with WordPress. Anytime you pay for hosting and invite people to view your content, you are putting up private information in a place where you will not be able to control how it is viewed or shared. A friend of mine, for example, had her own hosting and, ironically, customized WordPress to share pictures with her family. When her husband left her and her two year old, he shared the site with his lover, her family, and other people who had access to his computer and even his log in for the site. They saved and printed pictures of her daughter. All I'm saying is that peopel change, relationships change, and the illusion of "security" on the internet fades. I DONT email pictures of my child to anyone. I e-mail pictures, yes, but they are very consciously chosen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnoliasmama*
> 
> Anyone can buy hosting on a shared server (like at GoDaddy... very secure) and set up their own family picture site and use open source software like WordPress/BuddyPress to create a small social network exclusively for ones own group. These programs are designed for non-technical users and have huge support communities. If you can't figure something out, you can ask around on the WP boards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

This, for me, is kind of the crux of the choices and decisions I've made. Until my kid can tell me that he wants his picture shared, I don't feel empowered to use his image to make myself feel good. I also believe that images of people hold their spirit, or their essence in some way, and I have known WAY too many people that do not wish everyone well, judge harshly, and are nosy and ill-meaning. It's a very personal decision in the end. Possibly even a spiritual one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCBMAX*
> 
> All of this has helped me clarify that some of my concerns are based in the real world (kid may someday not want his images around) and some are just my instincts (his spirit is in his picture!)


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toposlonoshlep*
> 
> This, for me, is kind of the crux of the choices and decisions I've made. Until my kid can tell me that he wants his picture shared, I don't feel empowered to use his image to make myself feel good. I also believe that images of people hold their spirit, or their essence in some way, and I have known WAY too many people that do not wish everyone well, judge harshly, and are nosy and ill-meaning. It's a very personal decision in the end. Possibly even a spiritual one.


I guess this means that you also do not send photo holiday cards to friends and family (which I love to do every year)

Personally I enjoy sharing photos of my kids with friends and family so I'm not too concerned. Honestly, if someone really wanted a picture of someone they could get a camera & take one while out in public


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

No, that's what that means. I send holiday cards every year too. I never really thought to even use photo cards. I certainly appreciate when I get them though. We hand-make ours and write a poem for each friend.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TCMoulton*
> 
> I guess this means that you also do not send photo holiday cards to friends and family (which I love to do every year)
> 
> Personally I enjoy sharing photos of my kids with friends and family so I'm not too concerned. Honestly, if someone really wanted a picture of someone they could get a camera & take one while out in public


----------



## magnoliasmama (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toposlonoshlep*
> 
> A friend of mine, for example, had her own hosting and, ironically, customized WordPress to share pictures with her family. When her husband left her and her two year old, he shared the site with his lover, her family, and other people who had access to his computer and even his log in for the site. They saved and printed pictures of her daughter. All I'm saying is that peopel change, relationships change, and the illusion of "security" on the internet fades.


This really can't be considered an internet security problem anymore, but just and issue of interpersonal trust. He could have just as easily shared print pictures with his new lover. He also could have made print copies, or if he is the child's father he could take his own pics and shared them as well.

Obviously we are going to just have to agree to disagree, but I am going to end by saying that it ***is*** possible to create a secure space on the internet for yourself. Just as it is possible to create a secure home in the middle of a populated city using keys, locks, gates, and such... you can create a space to share pictures using common internet security practices. Are there occasional security breaches over the internet, of course, but all kinds of private parties, corporate entities, and government agencies manage to store highly sensitive information accessed over the internet everyday. The likelihood that some perv will go through the trouble of hacking into your site for totally innocent family photos seems to border on paranoia. It would be easier to just wait for a JcPenny's circular.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I can speak to the issue of how to decide when 2 parents disagree on a safety issue. My dh is a computer engineer, and his passion is internet safety. He doesn't want pics posted on FB. I would like to but respect his opinion. We kind of have a general rule that safety wins. When we disagree, we just go with the safest option.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok web designers, you can design away. I would consider myself an ethical hacker... There are flaws in everything! Why would they need to patch so many of them every week? Everything can be hacked. If someone really wanted your information, they could get it no matter how hard you tried to get rid of it or hide it. I know how they do it and how well they know how to do it. In my honest opinion, there is no such thing as privacy on the internet. More and more people are learning how easy it is, there are so much freeware out there that will crack passwords. You can find updated directions to do just about everything. When you think you have it safe... YOU DON'T.

People want to share their pictures and their thoughts and their daily happenings. Social sites exploit peoples need to be "out" there. Look ooh and awe over my kids pouring spaghetti on their heads. Look at me, I'm on vacation. Did you see my new car? How great do I look on the beach in my bikini? Behind their monitors they have a little more courage. They put things out there, they probably wouldn't normally do if face to face with over half of their super close 550 FB friends. However most people don't care about that. Who would other than granny and gramps. As far as thinking you have safeguarded to the hilt and only your closest 550 FB friends will ever see your precious babies... think again.

A couple of years ago Google allowed you to search things from their archives. 10 years prior to be exact. Look at PIPL... I love that one. I can find the lay out of someones house that used to be on the market. Great... now I know your windows are higher off the ground than I anticipated. People who want information about you can find it. So if you're concerned about the safety of pictures... really? At this point I don't care anymore. God only knows what I have out there.

Just stop saying there is any real safety with the internet.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> Ok web designers, you can design away. I would consider myself an ethical hacker... There are flaws in everything! Why would they need to patch so many of them every week? Everything can be hacked. If someone really wanted your information, they could get it no matter how hard you tried to get rid of it or hide it. I know how they do it and how well they know how to do it. In my honest opinion, there is no such thing as privacy on the internet. More and more people are learning how easy it is, there are so much freeware out there that will crack passwords. You can find updated directions to do just about everything. When you think you have it safe... YOU DON'T.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much what my dh says too. There is no safety on the internet. Even the secure ID's that have changing passwords to get into the sites can be compromised.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

By the way PIPL is not the one you go to view homes, it's zillow I believe and as of 6 months ago they changed that feature, No you can only view homes that are currently on the market. However before that... I could see that my neighbor has a smaller kitchen than I expected... I like the wall colors too.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

I do have a friend whose pictures of her children were stolen. She is a semi-professional photographer so we're talking quality pictures, high resolution. Kiddie porn it was not. One was a book promotion (innocent theme, self-help kind of thing) and the other was amusingly being sold as a screen saver in Japan... Luckily, Getty takes over and she didn't have to go after them herself.

She now makes the files smaller and puts a water mark on them. If anyone remembers National Lampoon's European Vacation will be reminded of what happened when their cam corder was stolen (and that movie was before the web lol!)

Here's where I have an issue. One of my daughters is a competitive rhythmic gymnast. Not sure if especially you N. Americans even know this sport but it's with balls, hoops, ribbons and clubs (no beams, horse, etc. like the other kind of gymnastics). Basically, it's dance with some gymnastic moves, especially splits... They wear costumes that are similar to ice skating attire, but even skimpier. Photographers are crawling all over the place and basically we've been told that if we don't agree to cameras, our kids can't do the sport. She is very tall for her age, with black hair and green eyes. Photographers seem to gravitate towards her. Recently, a promo for the club was sent out to potential sponsors (we need them!) and there must have been four pictures of my kid in it. Recently we had our annual local fair and sure enough, in a video montage for all the sports in the region, there she was again...

I'm happy to have such a pretty, photogenic dd but I'm not totally comfortable with this situation. We do live in a pretty safe area though, and our house is alarmed and our details unlisted. I've had to compromise my misgivings about her image being so public against her pleasure in her sport.

I thought I'd share this since many of you have younger children. If this is important to you, and it's valid to not take my more relaxed attitude, you may need to be selective in what sports or other activities your child participates in and reflect on this ahead of time. Easier to stop them from doing theater than to pull your child out of an upcoming production.

But basically, it's going to be more and more difficult to protect your child's image, if that's what you want to do. With so many pictures of so many children out there on the web, I just hope those of my children are not selected for and "unsavory" purposes. Or if, g-d forbid they are, that she'll never hear or know of it!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My reasons for bbeing OK with it, as the OP said she's interested: There are a quadrillion pictures of kids on the internet. My pictures of my kids aren't that interesting to rise out of that sea in any spectacular way. If anyone copies the pictures, I'll never know, and I don't see how it makes a difference in our world. But my kids' grandparents all live very far away, and Facebook is how they find out what they're up to. The pictures mean a great deal to them, and having them easily shared and putting up the status updates all all the other Facebook stuff is important to them. Their interest is greater to me than fears of people I don't know looking at the pictures. Are there sickos out in the world? Of course, but I don't change how I live my life out of fear of sickos. Most people are nice people like my kids' grandparents, who want to see pictures of their grandkids and see what they're up to.

Yes I could email them or whatever but I find Facebook easier and I like it so that's what I do and what I will continue to do.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

When my sister was 16 (about 20 years ago) some creed was taking pictures of girls and pasted their heads on pictures of naked bodies. Creeps and child porn collectors don't need the internet. Sure makes things easier, but it doesn't stop it. Unfortunately there are risks in everything.


----------



## intrepidmother (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnoliasmama*
> 
> My point was that the internet does not necessarily store information forever. The information is controlled by the owner of the server. If you post to social networking sites, you are storing your information in their databases.


This is exactly why I DON'T trust FB. They have your photos in their database. People are trusting a social networking site to keep their pictures safe and private. Big mistake, in my opinion, as FB continually adjusts its privacy controls. If you read the most recent controversy wiith FB, you'll learn that FB now tracks the websites (using cookies) where you visit after you log out of FB so they can target you with advertisements. They change their privacy rules all. the. time. I'm surprised that so many people are comfortable and confident posting pics online.

Then again, maybe I'm just being paranoid


----------



## MeTooMama (Sep 29, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameragirl*
> 
> I recommend NOT using the high res upload option on Facebook. Use the older version that will compress your images some. If you use the high res service, Facebook can use your images for advertising and assumes the rights. I also do not use any cards for my dslr that have geotracking available. Nobody needs to know exactly where I took that image, especially since I do sell stock images.


I didn't know that they could do that! I will not be clicking THAT box from now on! I really don't post up that many pics of the kids anymore because I am lazy anymore but I take a ton. My wall is plastered with old pics of the kids.


----------



## mamaecho (Mar 31, 2011)

My whole thing has always been (and I've been active on the internet since I was 12, so 14 or so years) if some creeper wants pics of my kids, why not just head to the mall, walmart, the playground, etc and take some pictures? I'd probably never know. I don't worry about putting pictures of my kids online simply because of that.. if someone is going to get off to my kids pics, they could easily do the same in real life, yet I don't stay in my house at all times in fear of it.

There's a way to be safer (but obviously, not 100 percent safe) on the internet, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

I agree but tips like the high res. on FB are easy to apply. Especially for those who live far from friends and family, FB, blogs, etc. are the way to keep them in the loop with what's going on. It's a risk I'm willing to take.

I also told my kids, don't ever let anyone take any pictures of you in a compromised position, undressed, leaning over, whatever.

I just have to be zen about the gymnastics. Each competition has hundreds of girls and I just pray mine doesn't attract the wrong attention...


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> Ok web designers, you can design away. I would consider myself an ethical hacker... There are flaws in everything! Why would they need to patch so many of them every week? Everything can be hacked. If someone really wanted your information, they could get it no matter how hard you tried to get rid of it or hide it. I know how they do it and how well they know how to do it. In my honest opinion, there is no such thing as privacy on the internet. More and more people are learning how easy it is, there are so much freeware out there that will crack passwords. You can find updated directions to do just about everything. When you think you have it safe... YOU DON'T.
> People want to share their pictures and their thoughts and their daily happenings. Social sites exploit peoples need to be "out" there. Look ooh and awe over my kids pouring spaghetti on their heads. Look at me, I'm on vacation. Did you see my new car? How great do I look on the beach in my bikini? Behind their monitors they have a little more courage. They put things out there, they probably wouldn't normally do if face to face with over half of their super close 550 FB friends. However most people don't care about that. Who would other than granny and gramps. As far as thinking you have safeguarded to the hilt and only your closest 550 FB friends will ever see your precious babies... think again.
> ...


Exactly. And I'm rather handy with google myself. If I wanted to, I could find out who some of you are just by reading your past posts, looking for related screen names and e-mails and using whatever "innocent" info you've shared on these forums yourself. I could probably find your fb page and even if you have it marked as private, I will have your real name. I could find out an awful lot in just a half an hour.

I do share photos of my daughter. I know lots of mamas who blog and share photos of their families. I do this on my blog and websites. I need images for my sites and I'm sharing my experience with my readers. I think seeing pictures to back up what I'm saying and shows that I'm an honest trustworthy source (not easy to tell on the internet, obviously.)

I do not post any nude pictures of my daughter or anything, though. But really... There are billions of people and children out there. I'm just a person living my life just like everyone else. I have kids just like a lot of people. I'm not rich or famous...If some weirdo wants to manipulate images I took, he/she can go for it. There are millions of photos to choose from already on the internet.

I've read before that kidnappings and such haven't actually gone up in the last 20 years, but we all feel like they have. We all are afraid our children will be targeted. Most of the time someone you know well does this stuff, though. It usually isn't a random stranger. We just hear about all the exceptions on the national news. I don't know how to phrase this without sounding rude but... None of us are so "special" that people are going to start targeting us for whatever nefarious purposes if we put our info out there once in awhile. Even if you never go on the internet, you can still google yourself and likely find something.

That said, I have a separate business address, but if you own a home anyone can search your name in the property appraisal website for your county and find your address! I don't use foursquare or publicize my immediate whereabouts usually, either.


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamaecho*
> 
> My whole thing has always been (and I've been active on the internet since I was 12, so 14 or so years) if some creeper wants pics of my kids, why not just head to the mall, walmart, the playground, etc and take some pictures? I'd probably never know. I don't worry about putting pictures of my kids online simply because of that.. if someone is going to get off to my kids pics, they could easily do the same in real life, yet I don't stay in my house at all times in fear of it.
> 
> There's a way to be safer (but obviously, not 100 percent safe) on the internet, and I'm okay with that.


Ha. Good point. I'm sure creepers prefer playgrounds anyway.









And I agree you can't change your whole life based on fears you might have. You do what you can and that's that. If pictures online really bother some moms, they can just refrain from putting them up.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm comfortable posting pictures on FB and do on a regular basis. I don't have 500 friends, nor do I care to have 500 friends. I occasionally post pictures on message boards but not often enough that someone's going to find them and use them for a nefarious purpose.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of any concrete examples of photos of children being used? I'm not so sure how much of this is "urban legend" out there.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I used to post on a message board where lots of pictures are posted. One member was taking a house tour and saw another member's daughter's picture in a frame on the wall. Apparently it had been purchased as a stock picture. I don't remember the details but I saw pictures of the framed picture.

It still doesn't bother me, though.


----------



## intrepidmother (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/digital-culture/ivor-tossell/facebooks-photo-tagging-tweaks-rig-the-game-against-privacy/article2191666/

maybe not related to using pics of kids, but interesting none-the-less...


----------

